# Great North Run



## HOBIE (Sep 4, 2014)

There are 2500 runners this year for Diabetes uk   Well done if you are one of them !   I am on the cheer bus in Gateshead & will do my best to cheer all !   Good luck    (Weather looks good)


----------



## Northerner (Sep 4, 2014)

Yes, it looks like it will be a good day for the runners Hobie  2.5k runners is pretty impressive for DUK! 

Good luck to everyone who is running!


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 4, 2014)

Weather today looks perfect ! Not to hot but bright & sun is out feel like putting me trainers on !  (can catch the bus but am not a runner)


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 4, 2014)

Not long now !  Am up early/ Metro through to G/Head with the runners. Its electric on the day !  Some very VERY good people involved !


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 5, 2014)

Weather today Bright but not hot. Quite pleasant for being outside, Good luck to everyone who is taking part.  Who is the "Millionth runner" ?


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 6, 2014)

Rain this morning & cooler. Not cold but not windy. looks good


----------



## Northerner (Sep 6, 2014)

HOBIE said:


> Rain this morning & cooler. Not cold but not windy. looks good



I think tomorrow is supposed to be warmer and sunnier after a cold start. The difficult thing about these big races is the need to be at the start a long time before kick-off. If it's cold you have to find some way of keeping warm, but you can bet your bottom dollar that, once you are two miles in, you will be starting to get hot. I once ran the Hague half marathon and the start was delayed for half an hour - it was in early March and very cold, so very difficult at the start.

Te GNR is a great occasion, but I do think that it is now too big - 50,000 runners  - and it's starting to become over-commercialised. I decided not to do the Great South Run this year because they want over £40 to take part and you get virtually nothing for that - very poor changing and baggage arrangements. Instead I'll be running the inaugural Southampton Half Marathon next April, which was around £20, and it goes past my house! (well, nearly!).

I've also got the small matter of the Yorkshire Marathon in 5 weeks time!


----------



## Steff (Sep 6, 2014)

Good luck to all those running, it is televised?


----------



## Northerner (Sep 6, 2014)

Steff said:


> Good luck to all those running, it is televised?



Yes, BBC1 from 9:30 am


----------



## Steff (Sep 6, 2014)

Northerner said:


> Yes, BBC1 from 9:30 am



Cheers Al x


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 6, 2014)

The last 3yrs my son has ran junior Great North run & just to get a ticket is hard work.  You would think type in Great North run & job done but no ! There are that many Runs across the country with Great North run in there name ?  Hope it goes well for All taking part !


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 7, 2014)

Just got in from an amazing event with some lovelly lovelly people !  Mo did it in 1 hour 1 sec.  I bet he is not happy about the 1 sec           Weather was perfect.  Watching to see who was 1m runner ?                Double double well done if you took part.


----------



## Steff (Sep 7, 2014)

Very sad to Hear of the four male deaths


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 7, 2014)

Just been watching on TV.  Lots & lots of nice people running for lots of charities.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 7, 2014)

Steff said:


> Very sad to Hear of the four male deaths



I hadn't heard that, so sad  The thing is though, there were over 41,000 starters doing a very hard physical challenge, and sadly not everyone prepares well, or some have hidden problems.


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 7, 2014)

Lots of effort put in by lots of "Very nice people" All with a storey to tell at work tomorrow. Lots of sore legs !


----------



## Northerner (Sep 8, 2014)

*Four joggers die in Great North Run*

One of the four participants who collapsed and died during the 25th Great North Run was just 28, it emerged today.

The male victims - the highest death toll since the race was first launched - were among around 38,000 people running the 13-mile course.

Reuben Wilson, from Leeds, died along with Kieran Patching, 34, from Chatham in Kent, David Mahaffey, 43, from York and deputy headmaster Phil Lewis, 52, who taught at Moorside Community College Consett, Co Durham.

The men were among about 38,000 people taking part yesterday in the 25th annual run on the famous 13-mile course from Newcastle, across the famous Tyne bridge to Gateshead and on to South Shields. The event raises up to £10 million for good causes.

Ambulance officials said that the only factor they could put the deaths down to was the "warm weather and sunshine" as medical staff reported a higher number of casualties than in previous years.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-362803/Four-joggers-die-Great-North-Run.html

All so young  This is what always annoys me when presenters/commentators say what a lovely sunny day it is - that's completely the wrong kind of weather for an endurance run  Having said that, it wasn't particularly hot - my first marathon was run in 86F heat


----------

